# how do you format tivo hd?



## kclem40 (Jul 8, 2005)

how do you format tivo hd to use in my computer help!!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Just like you would any other new computer hard drive. Probably use "fdisk" and "format". What operating system do you have?


----------



## kclem40 (Jul 8, 2005)

xp is the drive locked or can i just format it?


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

kclem40 said:


> xp is the drive locked or can i just format it?


The drive is partitioned, but fdisk (after asking you if it's ok to wipe the data) will repartition it, after which XP can format it.


----------



## kclem40 (Jul 8, 2005)

thank you


----------

